# If ADA did sea cliffs - holiday snap



## AndyMcD (20 Jun 2015)

Recently, I went on holiday to Pembrokeshire. The quality of the photos on this forum are amazing, so I apologise for this holiday snap.

Not being a geologist, I don't know what type of rock this is (limestone?), but close up, it looked similar to Seiryu or Ryouh surrounded by La Plata sand. 

I took the photo as I thought it was interesting how erosion had exposed the strata and how the rock had been folded when formed. 

Also, this is the first time I've posted an image on the forum and just wanted to check I'm doing it right (may be too big).

https://www.dropbox.com/s/aw5j9er8bdgftyt/pembs sea cliff.jpg?dl=0


----------



## banthaman.jm (22 Jun 2015)

nice picture Andy, inspiration everywhere.
Jim


----------



## dw1305 (23 Jun 2015)

Hi all, 





AndyMcD said:


> I don't know what type of rock this is (limestone?),


 Yes, it is Carboniferous limestone. 

I actually know exactly where the photo was taken.  It is Stackpole Warren from the beach at Broadsands, looking E, just past the S. end of the freshwater lagoon.  

We used to run a Field Course from Orielton FSC centre, and one of the sites we used to monitor the vegetation on was the limestone heath just up the cliff (to the right of the gate) from where the photo was taken.

It is one of my favourite places, and a great site for all sorts of wild life Peregrines, Choughs, Dark Green Fritillary butterfly, Pyramidal Orchids etc. 

Did you walk down from the NT car park at Bosherston? or round the coast path from Barafundle Bay? or from the "firing range" car park?

cheers Darrel


----------



## Martin in Holland (23 Jun 2015)

Darrel, you know to much mate...your a walking encyclopedia


----------



## AndyMcD (23 Jun 2015)

We parked at the NT car park at Bosherston, walked down through the Lily Ponds and out onto the beach. As we had young children with us this time, we stopped there.

However, if you continue up over the headland (in the photo) and follow the coast round, you can cross Barafundle Bay (another stunning beach) before reaching Stackpole Quay. The NT cafe at Stackpole made wonderful scones the last time I went. Re-vitalised, return back down the same route.

Personally, I think this is possibly the best walk in the UK! A wonderful mix of woodland, lake, beach and sea (with scones).

I thought I best be a bit vague about the location. I had visions of armies of aquascapers descending on the beach with buckets and sacks!

Andy


----------



## dw1305 (23 Jun 2015)

Hi all,





AndyMcD said:


> I had visions of armies of aquascapers descending on the beach with buckets and sacks!


It is all limestone and "shell sand", so it would raise pH.





AndyMcD said:


> The NT cafe at Stackpole made wonderful scones the last time I went. Re-vitalised, return back down the same route.


Snap, the scones were good last time I was there. The cafe in Bosherston is OK as well, and the "Stackpole Inn" does reasonable meals. 

If your interested in native plants there are a few more unusual ones on the dunes (_Hypericum montanum, Cynoglossum officinale, Dactylorhiza praetermissa _etc.)

cheers Darrel


----------



## AndyMcD (23 Jun 2015)

I enjoy taking landscape photos (badly) and spotting birds while out walking. 

On that coastline, I spotted a chough and was enlightening my wife as to how lucky we were in seeing such a rare bird. Like a bullet, a peregrine swooped down, pinned the chough to the ground, gave us a sly stare and flew off with it in its talons. 

The irony of the situation was not lost on us.


----------

